# Vietnam War Thesis



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey everyone! Eh, I thought you would be interested in this. I figured out my thesis for my social science major. It is going to be on how the public perceived the Vietnam War back in America, versus how the Veterans who served there view it. Just thought you guys might want to know. I just hope I do not screw up on my thesis. To me, that would be tarnishing the people who served there.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you dare post it prior to grading (I would suggest not)? Would really like to read your thesis, buddy. I would recommend that you do so AFTER your proffesorial review.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Oct 30, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Do you dare post it prior to grading (I would suggest not)? Would really like to read your thesis, buddy. I would recommend that you do so AFTER your proffesorial review.



Hehe, don't worry Matt. I'll make sure its reviewed, though it won't be for a while. I plan on presenting my thesis in the fall of 2011, so I'll have a lot of time to work on it and research it.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 30, 2010)

Agreed. Once they read this masterfully insightful work of sheer genius and go ahead and award you your own Doctorate of Literary and Historical Awesomeness, post that bad boy here for the rest of us mortals to peruse and stand in awe! 

Heh. Okay, I agree...too much Mtn Dew. Still, lookin forward to reading it!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

...Step away from the green and yellow can...


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 30, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> ...Step away from the green and yellow can...



Too late. And it was a 20-ouncer. Man....that stuff tastes weird when you're trying to cut back on sodas (we were all out of iced tea, unfortunately...had to have something to go with the pizza!). Now I've got a headache from all the processed crap in it...but enough about my attempts to break addictions! Back to FF's thesis masterpiece!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 30, 2010)

Its' bull tourine. Don't ask where bull's make tourine.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 31, 2010)

(somewhere in the 'oyster' region, I would expect)


----------

